# Titanium pot call striking surface



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2022)

Had a guy just ask me about a titanium call. Looked online but can't find it. Anyone know who carries it?


----------



## scootac (Mar 19, 2022)

There was a guy up this way making with Ti.
Supposedly.....the best sound. According to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2022)

Everything I hear is they sound really good but very hard to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2022)

My info said ti is hard to run but very effective once you learn it. As long as you keep it dry. I expect the texture on the surface is tricky to get conditioned properly due to the hardness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 19, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Everything I hear is they sound really good but very hard to use.


I haven't been able to find any either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 19, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> I haven't been able to find any either.


And to add, my favorite of the metal surfaces has been the hardened anodized aluminum (out of brass, copper, and aluminum).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2022)

I suspect you can get the ti fairly easily especially .050 as was noted in one sales site that was out of stock. I have seen it at 20 bucks for a piece big enough for about 4 pots. It would have to be surfaced with a diamond, easiest would likely be dremel tools.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2022)

Try Online Metals:





Buy Titanium Plate/Sheet | Custom Cuts | Online Metals


Whether you're armoring a car or inventing new designs, buy the titanium plate you need at OnlineMetals.com®. Price and order online. Delivery available.




www.onlinemetals.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2022)

I don't think its gonna happen for him. Would have to get it cut and surfaced, I'd have to charge astronomical for it. Oh well, I'll look later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I don't think its gonna happen for him. Would have to get it cut and surfaced, I'd have to charge astronomical for it. Oh well, I'll look later on.


I think 5 years ago they were already getting scarce. And adding 20 bucks to the cost back then...


----------



## myingling (Mar 20, 2022)

stumpy chad hutcheson carries it ,,, its easy to condition use dimond stone or sanding screen ,,, build call right its easy run like any other surface


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok so...I'm going to get in touch with Chad and see if he has any. But now, I have an order for two calls. I want to put the titanium in some GREAT wood. Looking for ideas. Give me some suggestions. I have carte blanche but I'd do what I want anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 21, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ok so...I'm going to get in touch with Chad and see if he has any. But now, I have an order for two calls. I want to put the titanium in some GREAT wood. Looking for ideas. Give me some suggestions. I have carte blanche but I'd do what I want anyway.


That will depend on the person the call goes to. A woodsy feller might like reclaimed chestnut or ambrosia maple. Burls and curls with a shade of color rubbed in to pop the grain. If they are more 'modern' maybe a bit of epoxy filled wood or double dyed spalted, stabilized call.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 21, 2022)

For what its gonna cost for the titanium, I'm thinking something really nice.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

I have a pot call sized piece of northern catalpa burl. I’ll post a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## The100road (Mar 22, 2022)

I might know a guy. ;)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Barb (Mar 22, 2022)

The100road said:


> I might know a guy. ;)
> 
> View attachment 224590
> 
> View attachment 224591


That's just plain gorgeous! (actually nothing plain about that)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

@Eric Rorabaugh 
Yours if you want it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh
> Yours if you want it.
> 
> How much


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

Trade for..........


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2022)

Whatcha looking for?


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Whatcha looking for?


A new lathe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2022)

Wish I had one too!


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

Hit the button a little early,whatever doesn’t matter.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

I’ll get that mailed out and we’ll get it figured out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh lord! That means you have the upper hand then. Lol


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

LOL,how about fantastic pen blank or a bowl blank you think would be an even trade.


----------



## myingling (Mar 24, 2022)

me i think it sounds runs better in a stabilized or harder wood

Reactions: Like 4


----------

